# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Leaked chatlogs proving Naiter has been behind all these Imposter accounts over the past 6months

## Dejan

Accused Information

Dispute Date: December 18 , 2020
Ownedcore Profile Link/User Name: mem...72-naiter.html
Instant Messenger username of Accused: qdqdqd#7051 live:.cid.9f07dcab0b68fafa
Payment Method Information: [email protected]


Dispute Information

What is the dispute about? Scams
Other Sites Scam Link: Real_hunt1 | EpicNPC Marketplace
Value of Trade Involved: N/A
Did you use a middleman?: If yes, who? N/A
Provide more information on what leads to the dispute:



Reporting a user Naiter for scamming suppliers on imposter accounts!


He has been using following names in order to scam: My, GoldenBoost, k1bo, Goldenpearl, Lakerban, MMOprovider, BERAccounts, D3Boost, Titaniumbay, and probably many, many more..






HIS IMPOSTER ACCS WE FOUND YET, PROBABLY THERE ARE TWICE AS MANY OR MORE THAT WE MISSED

mmobuyеr#1936 - 723604431232303264
mmobuyеr#1936 - 723556517214683157
GoldenBoоst#8483 - 535102466857893898
appletreestоre#7369 - 713606191451996221
BoоstLegend#3116 719907826268504125
asdasdf#0303 - 713606191451996221 ID
theresa#5015 Copy ID: 723565763428089938
BERAccounts#1111 ID: 706467067531886603
Ranger#1111 ID: 723552747835883520
stevejоbsan#0072 ID: 718783535561048184
stаnley.kubnisky#5236 723545865079226379
Ranger#1111 ID: 723552747835883520









k1bo was a good friend of his but lately they got into an argument, k1bo leaked / has exported his discord chatlogs to me from start to finish from both of Naiter discord profiles (one of which being his main qdqdqd#7501 and one his alt account m1k1# 4557) There are total of 68K leaked discord messages, i couldnt really review all of it cus it would take me a full day or maybe more, but i found what i believe is the most important out of it all. 


his alt account m1k1#4577 is banned on epicnpc for scamming/impersonating D3Boost : Miki is a scammer, uses fake middleman to steal exalts | EpicNPC Marketplace


REMEMBER: m1k1 alt discord account is naiter/qdqdqd

1.0 - Album: m1k1 is talking to k1bo about selling some account, and they sent a message to BERAccoutns to try and sell it to him, he even sent messages from his main profile, etc, anyways if BERAccoutns wants to testify to that, he can link his messages from qdqdqd main discord account and confirm that it's him by posting screenshots of the date/time/his discord name, id etc... 

Naiter / qdqdqd#7051 --- m1k1#4557 - Album on Imgur








1.1 ALBUM Impersonating LOTS of people, there are even more of impersonating ranger other guys, if you are victim of forum PM verification scam, then you most likely got scammed by the same guy

Naiter / qdqdqd#7051 --- m1k1#4557 - Album on Imgur





1.2 : Wants to scam private servers, Swamer's and some guy called VITAL, idk who he is or whats the context, so if someone knows him tell him to come on this forum and give us more info about that

https://imgur.com/a/peLmazJ






1.3 Got banned on EpicNPC on m1k1 acc

Imgur: The magic of the Internet




1.4 Lots of pictures here, mostly talking about some strategies how to scam, mentioned scamming discord servers by impersonating random lowfeedback people on forum, also scamming mmobuyer cus he has no 2fa etc.... 

https://imgur.com/a/98R48lT





https://imgur.com/a/BLsNMBO

just to give you an idea what naiter is doing, scams people on imposter account, then buys from them on legitimate account








1.5 Yet another talk of raiding my discord server and scamming my suppliers

https://imgur.com/a/rIu2aNE






1.6 creating lots of ownedcore accounts with proxies and spamming buying threads, also selling stolen gold on g2g.com marketplace : https://www.g2g.com/qddddd his stock is 90% ish stolen, so maybe he can get banned too if reported to g2g as well with evidence

https://imgur.com/a/2tsINRR





EDIT - New evidence...: 




1) mmo...safe-fast.html




2) mmo...ice-flash.html



This acc is not banned yet
3) https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...e-rangers.html




This acc is not even banned, if a mod from epicnpc is reading, maybe put TWC or something on the acc for the time being
4) https://www.epicnpc.com/threads/tap-...-safe.1674048/












































I already sent the exported file to staff members which contains more than 68K messages and they can probably find more evidence in it that i missed, but i dont think its necessary cus it cant be more blatant than this

----------


## swamer

Holy fuck, i see at least 2 names that were mass reported by farmers for scamming in my discord server. BERAaccounts being one of them, mik1. so dam...

----------


## Kennii

Sad to see how wrong one can be.. :/

----------


## Lakerban

Well, thats huge , i got no time to read the whole story and check every single screenshot , but good job Detective Dejan  :Smile:

----------


## Zab

Nice work there!

----------


## k1bo

Just to add onto this, Qdqdqd/Maxim/Naiter was a good friend of mine, i never wanted to go public with any of this because of that. I never endorsed it, or did it myself. It was just a thing he mentioned me occasionally. In the exported chats that are sent to the admins DMs, we mention how scamming is not something i like and something i do not personally endorse. All of these chats are 100% the truth and 100% UNEDITED. I have personally not deleted a single message in these dms. 
My apologies for not going public with this before.

----------


## Naiter

Wow, “Breaking Bad’ Ownedcore Edition, Heisenberg Naiter  :Big Grin:  Dejan, go to HBO or Netflix, they would definitely like your stories and plots, very intriguing. And If they don’t accept you – try seeing a doctor. 

If seriously… That’s sad. Just saw it. I have one question to the people who used to be my friends/partners – why nobody even DMed me to hear what I think about it and what is my stance on it? What made u be so mad at me? The chat logs? From what I see I was accused of scamming someone for 340 exalted orbs, which is around 37$, when in fact we dealt with ya guys for more than 10,000-20,000$ each :x You could’ve messaged me first before removing me/replying to this post : (

First of all, I want to appeal to everyone who knew me before the accusations and ask you some things:
1.	Have you guys dealt with me multiple times? Have I ever let u down? Have I ever done any harm to you? Have I ever looked like a bad person to you? I was always helpful, always friendly and what is more important: honest when it comes to money. You paid me upfront the amounts greater than 1000$ per operation easily, so did I. We NEVER had issues.

2.	Do you y’all know about me having a partner (an employee who’s been handling orders)? I know you do, because often when I was absent you were DMing me on Discord and receiving messages in response like “Hello, qdqd is absent, It’s his partner” and etc. I hope you could confirm that, right? I don’t want to be that miserable like the guys who want to demonize me and make a series of stupid screenshots, that can be easily fabricated and etc. Your confirmation would be enough ^^ First consider who I was with you and only then listen to what other people say about me. 

3.	Mr Swamer, do you remember me DMing you about k1bo scamming me for almost 2000$ and not returning it even by now?  :Smile:  Well, looks like it what triggered him to “leak” it – me insisting on returning that. I didn’t go public with that, but looks like it’s high time :P

Get yourself some popcorn, it’s just the beginning, I have soo much to say, because I’m forced to right now :|




A story called “Young and Stupid”


As the title says, It’s about me being naïve in business, due to how young and immature I’m  :Smile: 
Mainly the participants of the “leaked” chat logs are me and k1bo and someone else, that’s why I have to start with explaining what kind of relations it was, because from what I see now Dejan’s 


> k1bo was a good friend of his but lately they got into an argument, k1bo leaked / has exported his discord chat logs to me


 sounds like k1bo was my girlfriend and leaked my nudes xDD

Aight, in fact, it all goes back to the moment I met k1bo after an “accident” (I didn’t know anything about it at that time). Well… Not me exactly, but my employee, also known as my “partner”, who used to work for me. Let me clue you in:
His job was to fulfil orders I receive from Ads on forums and somewhere else: someone adds me in Discord while I’m asleep -> He asks in what game, server, faction customers wanted to receive digital goods (mainly gold in World of Warcraft and exalted orbs in Path of Exile) and basically bought gold from my suppliers and distributed it to my customers while I wasn’t able to do that myself. Well, that’s was it. As you understand now he obviously had access to my Discord account, even tho he had his own one. Otherwise he couldn’t process orders that come to my discord account. Well, those two (k1bo and my employee) were kind of friends and I was unintentionally involved in their friendship and also liked k1bo, we got along very well, became friends too – everyone knows it. He was like my lil brother, I taught him everything, helped him (mainly via my employee) to start his own business and scale it – basically, everything this kid has now was built by me. I wasn’t ever greedy or something: I always let people make money too  Since those days he has grown and built up his own base of customers, making some decent cash for him. But he would never achieve that without me helping him (often not directly)

Why do I say “not directly”? Because he was mainly communicating not with me, but with my employee, the one who calls himself my partner. Obviously my employee knows a lot about my business and was transferring this knowledge to k1bo, he knows how I do this “magic” of selling digital goods and etc, knows contacts, sources and etc because he has to work with that – those were his duties. 

Okay, that was pre-history I guess, because it’s boring to read already let’s move back to some facts mentioned by Dejan (by the way I don’t understand people who congratulate Dejan, like calling him a “detective” or praising him – all he did just published chat logs, took some excerpts from it and made u believe it, uhm, that’s it…?)

Who is M1K1? Seemingly it’s my old employee, who was legally working for me some time ago. It doesn’t make me an associate (that’s important and I’m gonna dwell on it) Initially, my partner/employee – is my ex-in-real-life-friend, who was “there” when I launched my own business in World of Warcraft RMT Sphere. I know him in person, we were in the same school, lol. It doesn’t matter that much. What you need to understand is that we went different roads long ago: he opted for scamming people, because he wasn’t in charge of the business I made. As simple as that, he wanted to make more money than I was giving him for the job he did for me: he knew perfectly well the sphere I was working in – World of Warcraft community (he knew where to get the gold, where to sell it and etc) – so he started obtaining gold illegally by stealing it in Discord group, doing whatever imposter thing u call that. At the same time he worked for me. What a drama. I didn’t know about it for some time, but then it surfaced and I, of course, told him to stop doing that, but.. I mean.. I’m not his dad or not his owner – he ain’t my property, he’s a free man, so he did what he did and I have nothing to do with that. 

Later I set forward an ultimatum to him that he either stops it or I fire him, because I didn’t want to be linked it to it ANYHOW to avoid what I face TODAY. He stopped. We can easily understand that it’s truly had taken place by looking at the excerpts: 
1.	The person says he hasn’t scammed for a long time in august or September (I don’t remember and don’t wanna even look at those loads of shits to give u precise dates, u can look for it yourself) Why on earth would a person stop doings something that brings him money?

2.	There were almost no scam reports lately (doing impersonating shit and In general, not that much I heard of as in the Summer)

If you ask me: Why didn’t you report it on forums and were silent about it? The answer is simple: WHO AM I TO BLAME AND REPORT? Person without identity? He doesn’t have any permanent forum account, he’s just an anonymous person. How do you imagine that? I come here and open a dispute saying: “my ex-employee has scammed people, but he is not on the forum or anywhere else so just keep that in mind “ Ehm… what does it have to do with ownedcore or epicnpc forums and how could he be punished for it? There is no way he could, I could only damage my reputation by those stupid claims -_-

At the moment this person isn’t a part of my organization (for a long time already). Remember, “qdqdqd/Naiter” is not A SINGLE PERSON, it’s a team of people working in games – farming, buying, selling game currencies. Having an employee who did some bad things (that were never connected to the original owner of the accounts Naiter and qdqdqd in Discord) doesn’t make me guilty in any way. Imagine a big corporation, who has a boss (the director, the owner – call it whatever you want). There are hundreads of employees: if one or two employees commit crimes outside the organization (murder someone, for example) and IT WASN’T MADE ON THE BEHALF OF THE ORGANIZASTION it doesn’t mean the owner is the one who’s to blame for it. All good with that? I hope you’re still following me because it’s only a small part of what Im gonna say and reveal here.

Let’s talk now about RECENT events, and not those that happened 4-5 months ago (lmao). 
K1bo owes me money. Yes, he does. He not just owes me that – he has taken it wihout my permission. In other words it’s called “stealing” or… “scamming”. I’m glad I don’t need to show you many screenshots – you seem to have logs of all our chats with him (THO IM NOT SURE HOW IT WORKS AND IF HE POSTED EVERYTHING, EVERY WORD)

This kid uses my money for almost half a year by now and not returning me that. How I ended up in this situation? Well, at the moment back to the summer my paypal wasn’t working (well, y’all know how problematic paypal can be, right? It took me 30 days to verify my paypal account – so I couldn’t receive or send payments AT ALL. Many MANY colleagues from the forum can prove it, for example MMO-Kennii. My employee (who was mainly processing orders at that time) or me asked k1bo to use his paypal to receive the payments, because we wanted to make money, but we had no wallet to receive payments from customers, lol. So ye, he was receiving my money for some time until it got fixed. It was kinda favour, because we babysitted his business. The person who was mainly re-directing the payments for gold and other digital goods was my partner (employee) at that time, that’s why I’m pretty sure you will find in chat logs the moments when they discuss that (unfortunately, I don’t have access to the chat logs of m1k1 and k1bo since I don’t possess this account, lol, so I can’t bring up screenshots, but you surely can check that, dear staff members) The amount of my money reached at some point more than 2k$. k1bo’s paypal was used sometimes to pay to my suppliers to spend this money. By the time he stopped doing that he owed me around 1700$.
K1bo swore on his relatives and himself that he would return the money any time “whenever u say” or something, that it’s fully mine. (I don’t’ remember exactly how he said it, go through chat logs, detectives, I’m not gonna dig that shithole) But when I stopped talking to him and working with him he got mad at me, seems like, I really don’t know the reason, but maybe he was insulted by me not devoting time to him. Seems like he was addicted to the kind of friendship we had, I dunno, that’s what I assume, I’m not sure. It sounds crazy but I don’t know the real reason  :Big Grin:  Something changed. The guy became really aggressive towards me. I didn’t like him either – already back to that time I knew how miserable this person was – he was stealing my customers. :/ It might be because of m1k1 and that I stopped working with him and fired him eventually too: they probably continued to have a friendship, whereas I was too busy working, creating another businesses (yes, I have a few, so when people tell me I might have spent the whole day spamming in discord groups to earn shitty 30$ that are less than 1/10 of what I do daily – it doesn’t make sense completely, moreover, I might even have alibi for every scam or whatever u find in those chat logs (until now I saw ONLY ONE OR TWO SCAMS ON THE SCREENSHOTS) – Usually I’m working all day and if necessary I can clue the administration in about it but only privately, showing the exact result of my work so that they could see that im there almost 24/7)

Even tho the guy promised to return me money whenever I ask him to – he didn’t. It’s been more than 3 months I guess I’m actively asking him to return me my money. I mean, as I said I used to be kinda naïve, patient, easy to trust others type of person, so when the guy told me “I would give u the money soon” – It was enough for me. I have enough money to live, it wasn’t urgent. I just wanted to get it because it’s mine, lol, so I gave him time and wasn’t too mad about it. But later on I became worried, it’s been a long time already, time to get it.. Started to panic lil bit, tried to ask him to return it in a good manner and you know what I found out… YOU WON’T BELIEVE.
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
The guy says my money is rly useful to him and he won’t return me that now. My money. My. 
Look what I’ve got… oooh, THE KID’S BEEN IGNORING ME AND DELAYING IT OVER AND OVER AGAIN
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Looks at the excsues: not home, monitor dead – wtf? Look at the dates!
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

And finally… The kid is threataning me and trying to blackmail 
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
If Im not mistaken that happened after I told about him not returning me money for almost half a year to Swamer and Mixxer (the latter is his best friend)
Imgur: The magic of the Internet
THE GUY SAYS ABOUT ALMOST 2000$ (to be precise 1700$) THAT HE CAN RETURN IT WHENEVER HE (!) HE (NOT ME) HE WANTS TO RETURN IT. It’s surrealistic. The guy holds my money, the guy USES MY MONEY TO BENEFIT FROM IT (ADMITTING IT), threatens and blackmail me with some kind of a leverage (now we know what he was talking about) 
Probably the last thing that made him set forward false accusations against me was that Mr Swamer said, that in case he doesn’t return money he would blacklist him everywhere and etc. And k1bo told me “don’t push it or you will regret” or something like that. Do you guys after that still think It’s me who’s a bad guy here?!

https://imgur.com/a/tQpfnck
“Check what happened to Dejan” – He thinks he destroyed you, Dejan. And now he comes to you with all this shit and you hug each other. Serbian mentality – I won’t ever understand that  :Big Grin: 
As you can see after all my attempts of getting my money back he eventually retaliated… -_- And now you can see how.

K1bo, you dug your own grave by doing that. I didn’t go public with the debt of yours and other stuff because I’m not the same as you’re, but now you forced me to. Reap what you sow. 

And further we go..

Now when I told my fellow partners and colleagues from forum what this dispute is really about and who is who, let me summarize some information so that Staff Members once more refresh what they’ve just read and understand what direction I was leading them into.

*Some strong points:

1.	Qdqdqd/Naiter – is not m1k1. M1k1 is an ex-employee who was just processing orders for the original owner Naiter (me). AND NOT UNDER HIS M1k1 DISCORD, BUT INDEPENDATLY. The fact of his existence you can CLEARLY see from the chat logs. The fact of his existence can be confirmed from half of my customers, suppliers and what is most important – by reputable forum mebmers (sellers), as Swamer, MMO-Kennii, rkarq, smalldevil94 and many others, who ever encounceted that type of message: 
https://imgur.com/a/bQt0yEx

I’m not a robot to stay 24/7 online and make money, I need to sleep, that’s why obviously I hire (as many other big sellers) employees who do some part of their job. Usually we of course choose trusted people and from our surroundings, people who we know in person. 

2.	Qdqdqd/Naiter Discord account was NEVER involved in any scam. Not even slightly. There is no possible physical evidence of it (because it never happened), therefore you can’t accuse me of it. I’m not m1k1 and I don’t bear responsibility for a random guy’s actions. If it’s possible I’m ready to request IPs from Discord Support to show you that multiple people use it to work.

3.	Shotout to Swamer personally: My man, there is no world in which I can say bad thing about you, after all the money we made together.  It just doesn’t make sense. It’s not me who was whining about your codes in the conversation with k1bo, obviously it’s my employee who was distributing the codes. Since I pay my employees not a fixed wage (used to) but a % from sale (to motivate them to work), of course they are disappointed where my big suppliers raise their prices – they get paid less. I care less for the opinion of other people who read it, but not yours because we worked a lot with you and most likey would work even further. You can confirm that we made deals greater than 3000$ at once (more than once in a month) and it sounds absolutely childish of me scamming poor fellas for pennies :/ And by the way, you are the one who knows how I receive gold and sell it on marketplaces – obviously not illegally. I still have faith you can vouch for me in that. ^^ Even the way qdqdqd’s partner talks and original owner of qdqdqd talks is different and easy to prove by comparing chats with other people, customers, colleagues, friends and etc

4.	After all, dear trade admin (or who’s gonna deal with that?) you should take into consideration previous actions of those individuals: Dejan is the one who used to report everybody of scamming to damage their reputation(fab, kennii, rkarq), k1bo is the one who about a month ago published a topic accusing Dejan and Goldenboost of malicisious and toxic behavior and now they’re partnering in this struggle to damage and even ban me from forums, lol. Am I the only one who pays attention to how unrealistic it all looks? Why don’t k1bo publish it himself, why would he pass the honour to Dejan o_O Can anybody answer me those questions? Why am I the only one who sees the link between k1bo and m1k1 even in THEIR NICKNAMES, oh my gosh, it’s so blatant they were friends. They are made according to the same principle o_O I dunno what to say, but I think you get me.

5.	Another point is: This is a discord dispute that has nothing to do with Ownedcore. Not just a discord dispute – it’s a far-fetched attempt to demonize another member of sellers community to damage his reputation. Well, they partly reached their goal. Many supplier groups like Themmodenvor’s kicked me out already, Swamer did too, told everyone how bad I’m. I don’t deserve it.
“Ownedcore is a trading forum where you can pay to advertise your thread. No other seller can sabotage what the potential customers see. This is where you should be getting your conversions from, NOT FROM DISCORD TRADING GROUPS. If you have an issue with a seller: block him immediately.”

6.	Dejan accuses me of creating multiple topics on forums using proxies… what? Proxy is auto-detectable by Epicnpc and Ownedcore. I bet there will be no my traces (like my ip or hardware) on any scammer’s account. Think about it too.
*

To sum it up, dear everybody, tell me, please, of what exactly I am guilty? Me and k1bo knew that there is a guy out there scamming people, we knew who he is, but we didn’t report him, because we couldn’t (and maybe we didn’t want to due to personal reasons, like them having a friendship or whatever)
So, we both guilty with k1bo of knowing the scammer. In fact, it puts k1bo in the same boat with me when he exposes all this trash. We are equal in this case... Not taking into consideration the facts that the guy manipulated me and threatened and etc. Lol. 

Me, unlike him, never encouraged the scammer to do scams, on contrary, I made him stop it, because I knew him in person.

But if you look attentively at screenshots you would see that k1bo is encouraging the scammer to scam some suppliers shouting things like “gogo f*ck over this mother**cker” and etc (again, not word by word, but you can see that urself through the chat logs)

He always laughed at every individual who’s posting here, including his partners, dear administrators, fellow resellers and poor suppliers. Again, go through chat logs, you will find much more than this example of how hypocritical and pathetic this person is:
https://imgur.com/a/TOeLgkY
That’s the way he’s talking about his suppliers. The same way he talks about his friends and etc.

By the way, funny fact from this screenshot, qdqdqd (not me) asks if karazhan order came from a private server. How dumb this is  :Big Grin:  Do you really think, guys, I don’t know about karazhan, even tho I have a selling thread there and bought/sold gold there multiple times? xDD Obviously it said a person who’s inexperienced in handling my business. The same thing my employee do with my regular customers who order always on the same classic server: every trade they ask them their server, but me – I of course remember their server and would never do that o_o

As I said, I’m not that kind of a person to dig that shithole and look for more examples like that, I’d rather stay clean and proud unless the admins would require me to do the opposite
So, what do we have here? A criminal (I can say that, because there is no country where it’s allowed to blackmail people and take their finances, conducting a libelous campaign against an individual, claims ALLEGEDLY that I’ve been doing scams, but he knew about it and let it all happen, encouraged and help with that. Wow. Mind-blowing, isn’t it?

So, a “good guy” k1bo was at nights laughing at people who got scammed, considering the possibility of starting doing that himself (it can be seen on the screenshot from Dejan), but at daytime he was buying gold legally from the same people and reselling it. What a liar, what a hypocrit.. Acusses me of what he did himself: not stopped it. Praiseworthy. 

To everybody, who was shocked by the news piece – I hope after what I told you here you’ve changed you mind back and we are good, those, who still doubt anything – feel free to ask me things privately, but don’t overdo, I’m busy working most of the time and It was difficult for me to find time even to justify myself here, on the forum. 

Mr Dejan, my every transaction on the marketplace you mentioned can be easily documented as well as my income and all my wallets. I can show every payment for every order I did. And how do u even believe your words when u say that almost 20k$ monthly sold (that can be proved by just asking marketplace’s support) on the marketplace 90% = stolen gold? We don’t even receive scam reports worth 1/100 of it in discord group. Goddamn, please, think twice before you say anything. Thank you. 

My demands are the following:

- I want to receive from scammer “k1bo” the rest of my money immediately without excuses, adding up a compensation he promised about. In case he doesn’t do that – he should be banned immediately from everywhere.
- I want this topic closed and removed, as it damages my reputation heavily. I don’t want to bear financial losses due to some fake accusations and lose my customers/suppliers.
- In case if the forum administration considers me guilty of not exposing scammer’s identity (even tho I don’t understand how I could do it) the same punishment should be enforced in relation to k1bo too, since he knew as much as I did. (maybe even more, once again, I’m not in contact with my ex-employee anymore and I don’t know about his whereabouts or what he does now, but im not sure about k1bo. They were friends and god knows who they are now and why on earth they would try to hurt me) 

Once again I want to emphasize the fact that qdqdqd/naiter never promotes what was said on the screenshots given by Dejan, never was involed into scam, wasn’t even close, and also well known among many sellers and suppliers for constant gold buying and selling. I have a great amount of people who constantly work with me and sell me gold – never had any issues. Even tho bad things were said on my behalf, they were NEVER implemented. That’s also important. None of those sayings had consequences and were just words by a stupid employee who had access to my account (which if possible can be proven by discord support, Im not afraid of requesting that info because I have nothing to hide) Imagine a instagram blogger having an inadequate manager who would have the access to his/her account and saying some trash things on his/her behalf. You won’t sue the Instagram owner, right? :/ think about it

Sorry to all people who were disturbed by this and I hope our relationship can be recovered asap and this thing resolved/closed. I don’t even care about punishing or condemning what this kid has done. I just want to work peacefully as I did before. As you noticed, I stayed away from every Santa Barbara that happened here on forum between sellers (mutual multiple accusations and etc) 
I do my job. So, hands off of my business, gentlemen. (k1bo, dejan, whoever else behind that) If you’re envious – don’t. Just think of good things you coulda done instead of wasting your time on the shit we’re doing now. 

By the way, don’t bother yourself answering to this post (again, to k1bo, dejan, goldeboost or whoever), I won’t reply to you as I don’t consider it necessary, you don’t deserve it. Everyone is already tired of your little intrigues. I will speak and answer all the questions to the admins, but not you. 

that’s the end of the story about “young and stupid” Naiter who trusted 2 criminals while handling his honestly built business – now they are both his nightmares. Even if it all was true, what they claim, can u imagine a person selling a friend out for 1700$ (by leaking some shit about him) - because according to their legend we were super friends with k1bo. How pathetic should one be to do that. I might know some bad things about people around me, but I won’t go public shouting about it, it just stupid. There is no reason – it won’t bring me anything, I can’t benefit from it. Why would one do that? What did I to you, k1bo, so that you’re trying to ruin my business?... What would u receive by harming others? Irrational. :|

Have a nice day, folks

----------


## Naiter

I know it's very hard to read such a long message, for anybody who it would be much more convenient to read from a word document - let me know, I will send you right away, since I can already notice how hard for the eyes to read this  :Frown:

----------


## k1bo

Right off the bat lemme clear my name and say that the amount i owe him is more like 1400-1700$, and not 2000$, and that i already returned the 1000$ as soon as my skrill account got unlocked, as promised. We recently agreed that i return the remaining amount on january the 3rd, which i also confirmed even today, that i will indeed return it on that date, as promised. 
(the 1k that i recently returned) Screenshot by Lightshot

Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot

The remaining 400-700$ will be returned by january the 3rd as agreed upon.

This info going public has nothing to do with my debt to you, im sorry you used it as an excuse for your previous behavior.

Sorry i cant write as big of an answer as you did, but insulting, mocking and making fun of other people really wont look you better in the end. Youre grasping for straws here and im sincerely sad you dont even have the decency in you to admit what you have been doing. 
Mentioning stuff like "why would a guy stop doing something that makes him money, im not the type of person to do all that for 30$", while explicitly saying you made over 1k$ in one single day from scamming really doesnt add up.
Also stuff like the karazhan thingy, you at the time werent covering private servers, as you can see by the dates, and later messages in the zip where i briefly go over prices with you so you get a good idea of how things work there. Logically you didnt know what it was if you werent even covering it at that time.

The evidence provided is entirely unedited, the partner hes talking about is a guy called Artyom and from what i know, he is definitely not the person to pull stuff like this. Me and him barely talked, as seen in the chat. In m1k1 dms in particular, we discuss how im typing on those DMS and not qdqdqd dms because he doesnt want blatant evidence there, then he proceeds to say something like "Nah its not like that, its because i dont want artyom reading on qdqdqd" so yeah. 

Lastly i wanna add he didnt only scam RMT groups such as mine or dejans, or his own even, he also scammed facebook groups of wow suppliers, and the NON-RMT trading server WoW Market. 
To this day there are imposters he brought into both of those groups, that are still scamming. If i remember correctly, he even mentioned getting IP banned from both of these groups due to the sheer amount of scams he pulled. There is a moment in the chat with qdqd that the invite i sent for wow market is invalid for him, while being valid for me. Even though he never entered wow market on his qdqdqd account, he used it exclusively for scamming on alts. ip ban

Honestly cant do more, im baffled by your response.
People that want to take the time and read, can read the exported zipped version of the discord chat and match everything very easily with no reasonable doubts our stories are forged or fake.

----------


## Naiter

3d January? No way  :Smile:  You return me it now. This date I gave you before the moment u defamed me. You return me my money now. As for 1000$ - ye, after I threatened you opening a dispute on forums otherwise and swamer blacklisting u everywhere

This person is trying to tell us the debt of his is not the reason he "leaked" it. Then what? Why on earth u decided to do that?  :Big Grin:  My man, you're bad at giving false facts: you've just told a couple of people that you leaked that all because I (I QUOTE HIM) "crossed you". Yes, he's telling people I crossed him and that's why he did that. The kid thinks of it as if it were a vendetta of some sort. I dunno. You're crazy, man and you think of yourself too much. I crossed you because I asked for my money that u held there for almost 6 months? Aight, probably I don't know how it works, but something deep inside of my brain says it's not okay when a person does that. Apart from that, there is no other motiv to do that. Admit it already.




> There is a moment in the chat with qdqd that the invite i sent for wow market is invalid for him, while being valid for me. Even though he never entered wow market on his qdqdqd account, he used it exclusively for scamming on alts. ip ban


How many more false acussations I have to deny by showing a proof? Imgur: The magic of the Internet Works fine

By the way I did the test intentionally in the chat with his best friend Mixer, who looks like started to realize who's who, but definitely needs some time. But at the moment he for some reason sends me chat logs excerpts of k1bo and laughs at them.

By the way the kid is spamming in my discord at the moment, seemingly he's super mad, spamming over a thousand of messages per minute, wouldn't it impede the investigation if I block him, staff members?  :Smile:  I can't listen to this kid anymore.

The person is sooo hungry for me getting acussed of wrongdoings. I still have the question he/anybody else not answered yet: Why does he want me so desperately? Have u ever seen such a person? :/

----------


## Mixerrr

This circus between the vendors is quite ridiculous and unnecessary, up to mods to decide what happens next  :Bouaaaaah:

----------


## Mixerrr

This circus between the vendors is quite ridiculous and unnecessary, up to mods to decide what happens next  :Bouaaaaah: 

EDIT: Naiter is like before in the thread trying to stray away from the topic of this thread, k1bo and my relations are known to both of us, we both talked about it many times and are not relevant. The fact ure straying away and trying to stur shit is so very obvious as attempts at poor manipulation. 

There is clear proof of you scamming and admitting that ure scamming, the proof is there and ur defense is so laughable, you so desperately tried to frame your employee, k1bo already adressed it in his reply, you said that you didnt want to talk about scamming on your qdqdqd account on discord since ur employee might see it.

Its apparent what youre trying to do and its laughable.

Dig ur hole further please  :Big Grin:

----------


## k1bo

So by your logic im GOING PUBLIC ON THE FORUMS about this to evade a 400-700$ debt when i already returned 1k$ just a few days prior?
Not even gonna address that.
Again as i mention, your response is sad to say the least, the people that read the entire chat i exported will know whos right here  :Smile:

----------


## k1bo

Scam threads that got made by naiters scam workers/students he personally taught.
mmo...safe-fast.html
mmo...ice-flash.html
mmo...e-rangers.html
Tap Here to buy/sell to ⭐TapHere⭐ \ cheap and safe | EpicNPC Marketplace

Just match the design with the one he has on qdqdqd, they just copy pasted it basically.
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo...endly-3-a.html

Screenshot by Lightshot
https://prnt.sc/w63ra3
Another place hes mentioning "you and artyom", meaning HE is on the scammer account which by his story he didnt know about until recently.
https://prnt.sc/w63siw


just more screenshots of his dms on qdqd, but sent from m1k1:
https://prnt.sc/w63svs
https://prnt.sc/w63t6i
https://prnt.sc/w63u52
https://prnt.sc/w63yfj
https://prnt.sc/w63yle - supposedly his worker from a totally diff ip address is now accessing epicnpc and is greatly concerned about that negative feedback, just something a worker would do.
https://prnt.sc/w63zg9
https://prnt.sc/w641kg - chats of me and him discussing the amount thats his on my account, shouldnt maxim be messaging me personally about HIS money i owe him, not artyom, the worker that has nothing to do with it?
https://prnt.sc/w642sn
https://prnt.sc/w643e1
https://prnt.sc/w643y2
https://prnt.sc/w644un
https://prnt.sc/w645qq
https://prnt.sc/w64641
https://prnt.sc/w646d0 - private supplier room with chicksgold - qdqd
https://prnt.sc/w649n4 guess im entirely deluded in all of these chats, calling him Maxim, and not Artyom (the worker)


https://prnt.sc/w64c6r
https://prnt.sc/w64asd 
https://prnt.sc/w64d6c 
https://prnt.sc/w64df0 linking m1k1 account with g2g account qdqd

These are just 1 small part of what else there is, confirming m1k1 is entirely used by Maxim (qdqdqd) and not Artyom (his worker). Artyom NEVER even had access to that account, probably didnt even know it existed.

I know ownedcore doesnt care about discord issues, but im pretty sure they dont like a person making this much money a month pulling the biggest scam to ever hit this community.
https://prnt.sc/w64iky
Malicious double accounts and even mentions of "BOMBING OWNEDCORE" with scam accounts and spam.

Oh and also, you mention not being in contact with your ex employee anymore, while this proves otherwise https://prnt.sc/w661dq - artyoms personal discord.
Also im pretty sure i saw him being a moderator on your russian farm discord recently.

Lastly, 1 more question, how did you and I meet Maxim? You remember the Theresa imposter account? Refresh both of our memories please.

----------


## DannyJWoW

How are you going to Say K1bo owes you all this money - and then after, tell us he really did pay you as he said - and already planned to pay you more.

Sounds to me like K1bo is just fine - 


You made the entire post you write about this debt - but you fail to mention he paid OVER 50% back of it already, with a plan to play the remainder >,<

I think a strong points - is how fucking cool you sounds - 

"$30 is 1/10 of what I make daily"

K1b0 owes $400-700 left from what we can read and see - which you also agree upon. 

"You can confirm that we made deals greater than 3000$ at once (more than once in a month) and it sounds absolutely childish of me scamming poor fellas for pennies :/ "


So if k1b0 works for you in processing payments - lets just assume he should be at least paid for that work - assuming you are not "childish and scammong poor fellas for pennies ;/"


6 months @ "This kid uses my money for almost half a year by now and not returning me that."

Alrighty !!!

6 months @ $300 (profit claimed) / day = $9000/month x 6 months @ $54,000 dollars earned

How k1b0 isn't even entitled to.... 3.14 % of those profits ??? ($1700)

What kind of petty, penny pincher are you ??? WTF man - you hire a #1 main employee- who handles $3000 sales, multiple times a month, and processes almost $54,000, in profit alone, according to your quotes.....

HOW - is he not entitled to fucking $5,400 of this money. 10% profit stake for the accountant of "your" company.

Bro - if you cant have your own legit, and functioning payment processing accounts. Then leave this job, and come back when you can.

You have so many quoted sources - and people who trusted you. I have never dealt with you. But holy crap brother..... holy crap

You pretend you made $100,000 this year - but that last $700 from a worker who helped make you most of that money ??? 

Brother - don't work as a gold seller, your $$ holding accounts suck

Brother - don't work as a writer - "young and stupid" is an AUTOBIOGRAPHY

Brother - if you can't process money in your name - then trust someone you know real life. Or make a legally binding contract.

Brother - I remember when I had 65 thumbs up on Ownedcore.com, as a new rep and seller myself !!!  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  (shout out to the small guys everywhere !!!)

Brother - The fact of 65 thumbs up vs claims of $54,000 made in 6 months ....... I mean I can compare my own data, or just ask any other rep how much money they made @ 65 thumbs up. LOL. 

Brother - Its funny you call out anything or anyone here. If your claims were anything but baseless - then you'd have 1 person on your side here. 

I have done 1.... and I do mean 1 deal with k1b0..... I am not bias here.

You painted the rest of the picture that K1B0+Dejan didn't have the paint for. You literally completed this puzzle for us by lying in your "autobiography"

F*** you man - give k1b0 3.14 % of all the money he helped you make over six months, as you claim, at least $54,000 !!!!

I would never be the main partner in company for a 6 month salary of UNDER $1700 -

assuming he kept the $700 you claim he owes still, that is a WHOPPING ..... $117 a month.......

So to conclude - based on all my research on this forum and evidence posted -

brother man..... time to find a new job @Naiter brother man..... time to find a new job @Naiter brother man..... time to find a new job @Naiter brother man..... time to find a new job @Naiter

----------


## DannyJWoW

Just thinking out loud for this last post....

If you make this much money - don't run a website - and you don't seem to care about advertising.

You make alot of money - which is verified or checkable - 

65 thumbs up only ??? no website..... hmmm .... how are you able to make so much money - with no customers ???

Scamming people is one possibility - just saying ^.^

----------


## k1bo

To add onto my claim about him being banned on wowmarket, heres the part where he screenshotted the invite i sent him. 
Screenshot by Lightshot

----------


## k1bo

Huge thing we forgot to go over in detail is actually the problem itself, the sheer amount of imposter accounts that all behaved the same way, it was like an epidemic, everyone from the groups got scammed. LITERALLY everyone, even i did, by maxim. I wouldnt be surprised if the number of people scammed was in the thousands. The 410$ you made by scamming that day you made 1k$ total is from a girl farming gold on frostmourne alliance, you stole 3.5m-4m if i recall correctly, she left the groups never to return again. She publicly asked you in discord if the person trading her is legit, and you said that you dont know and bs like taht. Even though it was obvious impersonator behavior. You didnt want to miss out on such a big scam so you exposed yourself in chat by not telling that girl that the person she is trading is AN IMPERSONATOR. You now deleted that message where youre acting as if "you dont know, and that she should try her luck" with that impersonator (you), logically. Not to mention how youre softening everything mentioned in this thread, the 400 orbs or whatever amount you scammed that gyu that opened a dispute on epic, is NOW worth 37$. Back then it was more like 120$, as you can see from the chats  :Smile:

----------


## swamer

Just the sheer amount of local trouble he got me by targeting my comunity bars him from ever dealing with me ever again. if you at the time didn't give a fuck about the damage you were making to those comunities you actually targeted with intend, ill just trow you away like the scammer you are. thats my 2 cents about it. swift & unmerciful ban to all scammers...

----------


## DannyJWoW

According to the internet - 

"Who is liable for business crime?
A corporation can be held liable for the criminal acts of it's employees as long as the employees are acting within the scope of employment and their conduct benefits the corporation. A corporation cannot be imprisoned or punished like individuals. However, there are ways to punish a corporation, such as: Heavy fines."

You are clearly omitting the fact that you were not only aware once, but at least twice of this scammers actions. You continue to do business with him, AFTER knowing of his criminal mischief. 

"Who is M1K1? Seemingly it’s my old employee, who was legally working for me some time ago."
"Initially, my partner/employee – is my ex-in-real-life-friend, who was “there” when I launched my own business in World of Warcraft RMT Sphere."

You hired him - and this is important - according to your own words - you knew well before firing him, almost from the beginning - and never mention anything but his continual employment with you.

"What you need to understand is that we went different roads long ago: he opted for scamming people, because he wasn’t in charge of the business I made" is what you say right ??

then you say 

"I didn’t know about it for some time, but then it surfaced and I, of course, told him to stop doing that, but.. I mean.. I’m not his dad or not his owner – he ain’t my property, he’s a free man, so he did what he did and I have nothing to do with that." - claiming you have nothing to do with an employee - You say you've hired him - but according to your own, hand written narrative, you've yet to fire him in this story.

Still claiming that he is in no way going down the path you are.

"Later I set forward an ultimatum to him that he either stops it or I fire him, because I didn’t want to be linked it to it ANYHOW to avoid what I face TODAY. He stopped." -FUNNY it seems like time has passed, and he is STILL an Employee.

So this is another instance after you learned about it - didn't fire him - and continued him as an employee. 
According to you, at the time of this happening, you say he has no affiliation with you, and is his own man.
If he is NOT an employee - how can he be fired ? (TRUTH ALERT) (you lied)

"His job was to fulfil orders I receive from Ads on forums and somewhere else: someone adds me in Discord while I’m asleep -> He asks in what game, server, faction customers wanted to receive digital goods (mainly gold in World of Warcraft and exalted orbs in Path of Exile) and basically bought gold from my suppliers and distributed it to my customers while I wasn’t able to do that myself."


So this was his job description. 

Let's ask ourselves a question.....

If I am the the owner of a store, and I catch an employee stealing from me, stealing from the suppliers, and stealing customers I used to have, by selling stolen goods at a better rate.

What should I do??? Guys, I am a business owner, and I know I am supposed to be better at these things, but I am serious WHAT DO I DO MAN.!?!?!?!?

Oh yeah 11/10 times we are supposed to fire that guy***


So....... you call him an employee, a friend, a partner. But when it comes to his crimes - which happened under the business role you provided him, under your earned customers.... it seems to be like he is a stranger now.

Does anyone see the contradictions in your own explanation of what happened here???

Lets look further..... more @Naiter quotes -- where he spits out a lie in one sentence and forgets that he fact checks himself, in his own story. Once again... lets find our shit - at the source of the river... ONCE AGAIN

"If you ask me: Why didn’t you report it on forums and were silent about it? The answer is simple: WHO AM I TO BLAME AND REPORT? Person without identity? He doesn’t have any permanent forum account, he’s just an anonymous person. How do you imagine that?"
(Referring to M1k1 here)

Weird - now lets fact check that against what you've already given us in the chapter you called "pre-history"

"Initially, my partner/employee – is my ex-in-real-life-friend, who was “there” when I launched my own business in World of Warcraft RMT Sphere. I know him in person, we were in the same school, lol. It doesn’t matter that much"

It doesn't matter that much guys - I only went to school with him, grew up with him, hired him as a partner in my business.... LOLOLOL and lets fact check this quote now 

"If you ask me: Why didn’t you report it on forums and were silent about it? The answer is simple: WHO AM I TO BLAME AND REPORT? Person without identity? He doesn’t have any permanent forum account, he’s just an anonymous person. How do you imagine that?"

well thanks to your own words @Naiter - I don't have to imagine anything, because you did such an amazing job at listing out all the facts. Thanks bro !!! Super job here.  :Smile: 


"At the moment this person isn’t a part of my organization (for a long time already). Remember, “qdqdqd/Naiter” is not A SINGLE PERSON, it’s a team of people working in games – farming, buying, selling game currencies. Having an employee who did some bad things (that were never connected to the original owner of the accounts Naiter and qdqdqd in Discord) doesn’t make me guilty in any way."

This is not how online accounts are handled - Here is a quote directly from discord

"It is not against the Terms of Service to share an account between a select group of two or more people. "You are responsible for maintaining the confidentiality of your log-in credentials and are fully responsible for all activities that occur through the use of your credentials or otherwise on your Account."

So you are actually responsible - because you agreed to the terms and services conditions, outlined in the account you own!! YOU OWN.

hmmm

I guess we just keep fact checking. It's getting good  :Smile: 

this one is off topic - but this entire post, you attempt to belittle others with the term "KID" which, I have to assume you are using to show how beneath you they are.

A quote from the only kid in this story @Naiter himself - !!!

"A story called “Young and Stupid”
"As the title says, It’s about me being naïve in business, due to how young and immature I’m " 

Immature : Similar:
childish
babyish
infantile
juvenile
young

Well - there you have it !!!! A self-announced young and immature individual, attempting to put others beneath him by ranking them side by side with him. #kudos #bravo #perfetto 


Ayee----- lets fact check some more shall we ?? Let's move onto his "summarized points" because like he said I would need to be refreshed of it, to understand it properly. After all - I am pretty dumb, it takes me a couple of read throughs of anything to understand it. Even picture menus @ mcdonalds, I struggle with  :Frown: 

"1. Qdqdqd/Naiter – is not m1k1. M1k1 is an ex-employee who was just processing orders for the original owner Naiter (me). AND NOT UNDER HIS M1k1 DISCORD, BUT INDEPENDATLY. "

"2. Qdqdqd/Naiter Discord account was NEVER involved in any scam. Not even slightly. There is no possible physical evidence of it" 

So you clearly state here..... #1 that he was working and processing orders for you, under the original discord you owned, and talking to customers on it.
We know from previous fact checking, that even after you became aware of his scamming, you continued to hire him. 
Physical Evidence hardly seems needed, when you in fact - are saying he is a known scammer - and you knew of his crimes. You know what he does.... and he uses naiter/qdqdqd ..... but I quote again... 
"2. Qdqdqd/Naiter Discord account was NEVER involved in any scam. Not even slightly."

So you already admitted to use, that he was able to scam, find customers, find suppliers, and scam both parties, while working under your name and using your logins. 
Sure - you can play the dumb card - I DIDNT KNOW IT WAS HAPPENING....
but...
you did tell us that you know about it - and only asked him to stop. xD
but you also believe this quote - right from you.... as the source - once again, Brother man.

"The person says he hasn’t scammed for a long time in august or September (I don’t remember and don’t wanna even look at those loads of shits to give u precise dates, u can look for it yourself) Why on earth would a person stop doings something that brings him money?""

So you believe in this generalization - but you don't even fire him right away lol. 

"To sum it up, dear everybody, tell me, please, of what exactly I am guilty? Me and k1bo knew that there is a guy out there scamming people, we knew who he is, but we didn’t report him, because we couldn’t (and maybe we didn’t want to due to personal reasons, like them having a friendship or whatever)" right - because you went to school with the guy, grew up with him, and know his full name and identity. As we've learned.

Lets sum it up you knowingly admit to his entire list of crimes - but hired him anyways let it continue and said nothing to anyone involved. Hurting many of the people you do work with, daily.. INCLUDING farmers from poor and war torn countries, that literally farm gold to eat. Without these jobs .... they would have little to no opportunity outside the internet. 
#kudos #bravo #perfetto 
#kudos #bravo #perfetto 
"What is it called when you don't report a crime?
A person who learns of the crime after it is committed and helps the criminal to conceal it, or aids the criminal in escaping, or simply fails to report the crime, is known as an "accessory after the fact".
@Naiter - you are a self admitted accessory to crime - and you damn well know how bad it would hurt someones life - to be scammed - when they already have next to nothing..... HOW could you sit by and doing nothing... 
Unless.... unless..... you are as young and immature as you say..... a kid ?
"A child is not considered capable of committing a crime, as he does not possess the mental capacity to fully understand his actions" - You seem to take zero responsibility - and you admit you are young and immature - which... describes a kid ..... are you even old enough to own paypal?? or an ownedcore account? Just how young are you ?? Just how immature do you have to be, to watch people ruin the lives of poor, war torn gold farmers, playing on telecom algerie - praying that the internet doesnt go out that day.... so they can make $6 usd.... to eat for a few days. ....

I guess, pretty young, and immature. Idk...... Why don't we go ask some of the people who were stolen from ? I might - you, would just sit by and watch it all happen, once again, I would bet**

I love this one at the end

"What did I to you, k1bo, so that you’re trying to ruin my business?... What would u receive by harming others? Irrational. :|"

Well after he paid you $1000 back - and says give me time to pay the rest - you admitted....

"ye, after I threatened you opening a dispute on forums otherwise and swamer blacklisting u everywhere" 

Now... does it seem irrational that K1b0 is reacting this way to you, throwing the first stone ???

How does blacklisting k1b0 get you anywhere ????? "What did I to you, k1bo, so that you’re trying to ruin my business?... What would u receive by harming others? Irrational. :|"

Well, I guess he is trying to come public now, because you straight up threatened to ruin his business first??? admitted once again, by the only child in this coversation @Naiter"

I'll be 30 this year.... I still can't wait to be an adult ^.^

quote from @Naiter

"How many more false acussations I have to deny by showing a proof?"

Well, based on the story you've provided, you pretty much proved everyone else to be in honest category - and you put yourself into a hole with your story. 

I mean, I am only a novice, amateur journalist here, a journeyman gold seller, and a fantastic friend I might add. 

So my experience here... is hardly relative at best. But if we just quote you, against you. Man, you really do, look the kid here. xD

I would say all of your claims here - are based on some omission of facts.. But thankfully - you so generously gave us the words we needed !!!

If anyone found this to be extremely helpful, in putting together the missing pieces of this puzzle, great !!

The main objective was to get you laughing, hard, at @Naiter. I hope that happened ^.^

----------


## Naiter

Why do have to act like an animal @DannyJWoW ? DIdn't even read this trash. Well, nobody did. Dropped it right away after you said k1bo'd been my employee, rofl. 

Who are you and what do u have to do with this all? Man, shame on you for this vocabulary and animal behavior. Leave me alone and go watch another conspiracy movie, tyty, do not spam in here.

The only thing that actually worth your attention, staff members, out of all this trash, is how k1bo again proved I'm personally not connected with any of those wrongdoings again: 


> To add onto my claim about him being banned on wowmarket, heres the part where he screenshotted the invite i sent him.


And now I just screenshoted you the invite link that works perfectly well for me and not for somebody else, who was banned there.
@swamer , told you already, you must have misread my long-post: I didn't have a hand in it and moreover I didn't orchestrate it, my man. I never scammed people in your group or in facebook.

Whatever, all we have at the moment are just words - all of us. We must admit it. 

The only one physical evidence is that k1bo indeed owes me money and me asking it was considered by him as "crossing him" and he decided to "retailate" as he promised, so that I would regret.

Today someone asked me in Discord (he preferred to stay anonymous, because he supports me but doesn't want to be under the hate of those angry individuals after all):

"Am I alone pissed off by the fact that k1bo knew about it all for all that time and made fun of it? He knew the people that were scammed very well, but he never exposed it, but endorsed and considered doing it himself. This scummy behavior can't go unnoticed. I can clearly see him on screenshots and chat logs encouraging the scammer to scam suppliers"

So, yeah, from the side it looks like 2 mafias are trying to mud one another. The motiv is - money.

-----

A small thought outloud: k1bo knows so much - he knows about every scam, some scams, that were even never reported, scams in facebook and etc - how do u know all this my dude? You were a part of it? -_-

-------

Btw, I emphasize again, that the things that were mentioned on the discord account "qdqdqd" never were implemented and were just words: None of those have taken place in the real life and were just words  :Smile:  (about raiding something, about private sellers)

----------


## GoldenBoost

I used to report him 6 months ago or even more  :Smile:  I can confirm that he is a scammer and now there are even proofs of that. 

+1 for a well deserved ban.

----------


## DannyJWoW

Nice - An employee is paid to do the responsibilities of a company .. generally - sounds like k1b0 was processing your payments ... doing your work -
Only way this doesn't make him an employee... is if you never paid him xD

I am the animal for quoting you, and then quoting you against your own quotes.

How many people have to get hurt in your little game here. Everyone is a kid to you. Now I am an animal. You are clearly, the only sane one left.

Poor Dejan - even he has to go see the doctor according to your first quote, you can't even get 2 sentences without defaming poor Dejan."

"Wow, “Breaking Bad’ Ownedcore Edition, Heisenberg Naiter Dejan, go to HBO or Netflix, they would definitely like your stories and plots, very intriguing. And If they don’t accept you – try seeing a doctor." 

So, instead of defaming you - I shamed you with your own quotes... 

So if netflix and HBO don't want to buy the rights to 
A story called “Young and Stupid”" - a young and immature author, @Naiter

.... by your own logic - you should probably go see the doctor. ??

I mean - quote vs quote once again. You wrote it.... I am just pointing out how it sounds to an "Animal" like me.

----------


## DannyJWoW

It's pretty fair to say that when you either are the scammer - or affiliate with scammers who are known, and still don't cut ties with them immediately.

That you actually hurt and lower the value of anyone else in this industry.

Farmers, that quit forever farming because you or an affiliate have scammed them, lowering our supply.

Or, the customers who are burned once, and never return to buy gold again from brokers and resellers.

I absolutely have every right to be here, as you didn't just cross 1 guy, k1b0.

You have been screwing with our farmers and customers - in the same discord channels I pay to be a partner with.

Think again, or just keep talking, so I can quote you and show everyone how you stand for nothing ???

Instead you stand on a fence between both sides, and pretend you have a foot on each side.

Well guess what @Naiter...... someone is likely going to kick the fence you are standing on, and I hope you fall right on your naiters, I hope it hurts. Lay in the grass for a while, and think about what you've done hurts......

Because I guarantee that is how the scammed farmers and customers feel..... oh I guarantee that!

----------


## BERAccounts

I can confirm that these screenshot which includes me are unedited and existing.He contacted with me for offer that stolen product but I’ve realized what he is trying to do and cut my contact with this person immediately.

If you were one of these people who is pretending as me for bad purposes and benefit, I will do whatever it takes for getting you wiped from every single platform that I am in.

----------


## Naiter

> He contacted with me for selling that stolen product but I’ve realized what he is trying to do and cut my contact with this person immediately.


Yes, That's the account k1bo was trying to sell. He was trying to deceive you and sell you the account with real name and surname. :/ Not me  :Smile:  Check Discord chat screenshots attentively. Are u guys blind? :| 




> It's pretty fair to say that when you either are the scammer - or affiliate with scammers who are known, and still don't cut ties with them immediately.


Thanks, son!! Usually I don't read ur messages futher 1st line - and now eventually there is something of importance. You say that if you're affiliated with scammers - you're guilty. Thanks my man! BECAUSE K1BO'S BEEN PARTNERING UP/BEING FRIENDS WITH SCAMMER M1K1 FOR 6 MONTHS BY NOW AND U CAN CLEARLY SEE THAT IN DISCORD LOGS. And he never cut ties with him Thanks, my man, for helping! Appreciate

----------


## BERAccounts

Well whoever leaked these chat logs, he should also needs to be banned. Since he is partnered with you for fraud purposes. It is like a criminal admits that he is guilty on court and expecting to being released for being honest. It doesn't works like that. Whoever is involved in this case, should be punished.

----------


## Naiter

> Well whoever leaked these chat logs, he should also needs to be banned. Since he is partnered with you for fraud purposes. It is like a criminal admits that he is guilty on court and expecting to being released for being honest. It doesn't works like that. Whoever is involved in this case, should be punished.


Well, the first man in here who at least has a reasonable way of thinking and is completely unbiased. I respect that. 

2 options: 

either everyone is banned or noone is banned

----------


## DannyJWoW

Yeah, I appreciate you as well. Self incriminating so that honest sellers everywhere know what you do, and who you associate with. 


* (SON) ?? are you also my daddy now ?? Just wanna clarify, why you are calling me son now.*

*Please, do not be my daddy, I am not ready for that @Naiter. You filthy animal you......* 




What does it mean when a person is deflecting?

Deflecting is a psychological defense mechanism that people use to take the blame off of themselves. When they are deflecting, they are trying to make themselves feel less bad for their wrongdoings.

Does this mean you should see a psychologist now? (A doctor in case you weren't sure what I mean) 

You are using psychological defense mechanisms left and right here. 

or maybe - we have a case of narcissistic projection

Essentially, all narcissists tell on themselves.... Projection is the process through which they reveal who they are and what they're doing. Through projection, they call you what they are. They accuse you of doing what they're doing or planning on doing.

If you don't want to be quoted - stop talking >.<

If you don't want to be medically diagnosed by someone over the internet - Don't do it to others. 

"Loneliness and Isolation – Most narcissists have few, if any healthy, close and lasting relationships. Some higher-functioning narcissists achieve external success in life – at the expense of others – and find themselves lonely at the top." - Psychologytoday.com

----------


## GoldenBoost

Guys arguing here over off topic is not gonna help you. It will have negative effect because admins are gonna get bored. 

Proofs have been posted and let admins review it. Its all on them.. it's their site and they will do whatever they want despite the rules of site. Spamming here will be a waste of time.

----------


## k1bo

Screenshot by Lightshot 
Me and artyom never had ties, we barely ever talked, check the dates, last chat 3 months ago.

Screenshot by Lightshot here im CASUALLY asking artyom if he has poe updated on his pc, but judging by the info provided, ARTYOM SCAMMED SOMEONE FOR 400 EXALTS?
Guess im just that deluded.

You poor poor soul, trying to deceive people, yet being too stupid to realize just how many points youre missing. 
Its like you forgot the admins have the entire chat and that everything is right there, too easy to see.

lets compare something for a second, so you scammed people PERSONALLY. Yes, you ALONE, for 50 000$ if not more.
I didnt report you because we were friends, altho i myself NEVER scammed anyone, as can it be seen from the chats.

So by your logic me and you should get the same punishment? Your mind just doesnt think straight  :Smile: 

P.S. the account i was trying to sell was a friends account, it was 6 months ago and i had no idea what i was doing, no deal ended up being conducted. You might aswell brush the entire paragraph where maxim is talking about it cause its just irrelevant to the case, and only important for him to make me look worse in the bigger picture. Same goes for the debt i mostly returned and planned on returning all of it very soon, again just a CRY FOR HELP so he can get some leverage in this story where hes entirely at fault.


How do i know about all these scams, on facebook and wowmarket? BECAUSE YOU TOLD ME IN THE CHATS, its right there, its just not screenshotted on the thread.
Dont worry buddy, the staff has the entire thing, and can verify EVERY SINGLE WORD i have said to my defense, yet they wont be able to verify one word you did.
You manipulative little rat, the truth will surface and you will be punished accordingly  :Smile:

----------


## Naiter

Still haven't received my money from this person, who now insults me 24/7. I asked my money yesterday. Nothing.

Probably my kid realized that he is in deep ass, thats why he's freaking out and panicking and spamming and spamming -_-

----------


## GoldenBoost

Naiter has been permamently banned on Epicnpc for scamming. He might do some huge scam now and disappear  :Big Grin: 
If any admin is reading this please react faster and dont let this thread be opened for 1 month

----------


## k1bo

Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
Screenshot by Lightshot
https://prnt.sc/w6qgp5
https://prnt.sc/w6qj7c
https://prnt.sc/w6qk2e
https://prnt.sc/w6qks9
https://prnt.sc/w6ql0a
https://prnt.sc/w6qls2
https://prnt.sc/w6qm8y
https://prnt.sc/w6qmnl
guess im insulting with my 1, and i mean only 1 aggressive message towards you in the entirety of our dms or this thread, not you. youre clean, COOL CALM AND COLLECTED.

to debunk the spamming thingy, every response you wrote is larger than mine and filled with unecessary info and details about the story we didnt even cover, just further digging your grave about the entire thing.
our responses give a clear picture on whos panicking  :Smile: 

the money will be returned on january the 3rd, or earlier if the admins demand so. a person sparked an idea that the admins might decide i return the remaining of my debt to the people that got scammed by you.
leaving it up to the admins, that money doesnt need to stay in my possession

EDIT: forgot about this, guess im panicking and mad https://prnt.sc/w6qqb9

----------


## DannyJWoW

Well hopefully the internet police show up. I don't think you are allowed to pick on kids - in game or in real life - because harassment is a serious matter.

I can't remember a time where I ever trusted a child with $2,000 - that seems like a monumental mistake. 

In 2019, Serbia made a moderate advancement in efforts to eliminate the worst forms of child labor. Think about the kids man !

It's 2020 now, can we just stand up for kids everywhere?? @Naiter are you with me!!!

Lets stand together today - and never hire children again ??? Awesome - if you stop hiring children and kids - you are gonna do so well in 2021 !!!

Anyways @Naiter

Stop harassing kids - Stop interacting with kids online - Stop thinking you are anyone's Daddy

If you have ever cared about kids, anywhere, you would stop this behavior. You cater to an industry that starts off with kids, that grow into adults, and spend money with us.

STOP treating the kids so poorly - you will do SO much better in 2021, I promise. We are going to make the internet great again !!! You'll see, you're going to love it. My friends at the internet (I have great friends) they are working so hard to make the internet great again. #MTIGA #2021 #Savethekids #ChildLabor #Quoted

----------


## Naiter

> Naiter has been permamently banned on Epicnpc for scamming. He might do some huge scam now and disappear 
> If any admin is reading this please react faster and dont let this thread be opened for 1 month


Well I contacted EpicNPC support and now Im handling this issue, we will see how it goes. Because they didn't go through what I wrote there. There was no topic on epicnpc i guess, i didn't see one, at least, for me to defend. Here I have one

By the way, about scaming people and doing "crazy scamms" - man, please  :Big Grin:  Look at my 18 hours paypal & ETH yesterday. I haven't scammed anybody, because I don't need to. I'm still buying&selling gold and etc - no need for me to scam people. I work honsetly.

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## GoldenBoost

> Well I contacted EpicNPC support and now Im handling this issue, we will see how it goes. Because they didn't go through what I wrote there. There was no topic on epicnpc i guess, i didn't see one, at least, for me to defend. Here I have one
> 
> By the way, about scaming people and doing "crazy scamms" - man, please  Look at my 18 hours paypal & ETH yesterday. I haven't scammed anybody, because I don't need to. I'm still buying&selling gold and etc - no need for me to scam people. I work honsetly.
> 
> Imgur: The magic of the Internet


maybe yesterday omegalul but dont forget I knew that u're a scammer god knows how long ago

----------


## Naiter

> maybe yesterday omegalul but dont forget I knew that u're a scammer god knows how long ago


Really? Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Well, I was accused 2 days ago already. What's so wrong with "yesterday"? Today I have the same list, man -_- I don't need to, I'm making enough just by being legit

----------


## k1bo

I talked to epicnpc mods, they went through what was said here very well.

----------


## DannyJWoW

Scammers would have incoming money - but no outgoing money. 
Are you to tell me.... you only take payments - and never have to pay for gold, not even once throughout the week??

----------


## Dejan

> Scammers would have incoming money - but no outgoing money. 
> Are you to tell me.... you only take payments - and never have to pay for gold, not even once throughout the week??


thats probably not what hes doing

what hes doing is most likely receiving legitimate payments from his "legitimate' account and reselling from g2g storecredits, or uses alternative paypal account for outgoing payments (remember, he has g2g balance / store credits from selling already stolen gold there so he can use that to buy new gold and resell) , anyways paypal payments have nothing to do with scams on imposter accs, cus he launders the dirty gold through g2g and cashes it out  :Smile:

----------


## AdoxiaNPC

I am the smod that banned him on EpicNPC. I have read through this entire dispute and have more then enough evidence that proves m1k1 is indeed naiter. 

You will remain banned via EpicNPC.

I am not going to bother posting much else here as I do not mod here.

----------


## ev0

I have read through the evidence, and have conducted an internal investigation. 

Closing the thread, banning the user, and beginning a cleanup process for the dozens of accounts/threads that are still on OC.

Great job @DejanXX - You did a great job.

----------

